# made a feeding tube for my shrimp tank



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I saw a glass feeding tube setup on the weekend, and thought that maybe
I could make one myself.

I cut a piece of firm tubing (buy it at Dragon Aquarium) cut to fit just above
my water line, then cut a V off the bottom part, and drilled a hole half way
up and fitted tightly a rubber cap to hold it against the tank side. You could
also use those heater bands too.

Now I can feed powdery foods like Gravidas and Bio Plus etc directly into the
glass dish without it going everywhere in the tank. I can also pull it up out of
the way when I don't need it.

here's a pic of what I did.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Cool - thanks for posting !


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes! That's great Bettaforu!
Very nice use of both materials


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Fantastic idea!!!!! I might have to give that a go too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

